# Putting your tin back on the trailer after fishing.



## Froggy (Jun 15, 2010)

You guys always back up, then go back in the boat and turn around . then shoot for the trailer? I am just asking, I was alone at a small launch today coming back in, after backing up I used the 15 foot rope I have to let it Off, tied it on the bow, pushed the tin back in the water with my foot, guided it back on the trailer edge, then hooked up the winch and cranked it up. Was pretty easy, the Jon just floats up front, glides right up.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 15, 2010)

When by myself I get the boat ready in the area to the side of the ramp so as not to get in anyone's way. I attach a rope to the front of the boat and run it through my window. I back in and hang on to the rope and once the boat has started to float off I pull forward just a bit and stop on the ramp and put the E brake on. Then I climb out and move the boat to the dock or to the bank (shore) depending on which is closer. Then I move my rig.

To load it after fishing I again beach it or tie it to the dock. I back my rig in until the fenders on the trailer are just sticking out of the water. Then I apply the E brake and get in the boat. I usually like to disconnect my fuel at this point so it will run completely out by the time I am loaded. I make a wide circle and run in towards the trailer. Once inside the side guides I gun the motor and power load until the front of the boat is at the bow stop. I then walk forward and attach the strap and cinch it down. Meanwhile the motor is still running and should just about be out of fuel and die. (now I don't have to worry about the fuel gumming up the carb's later) Now I jump out and pull the rig out. 

This works for me and I have been doing this for almost 20 years.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 15, 2010)

I do basicly the same thing for loading.
When I launch, I have a rope on the bow that I hook to the trailer,with the boat all unhooked from the trailer I back in the water, boat floats off,I pull the trailer out with rope pulling boat back up on shore where I unhook rope, pull boat up on shore & go park trailer.I try to have my bow rope no longer than my boat so incase it ends up overboard it doesn't get caught in the prop.


----------



## tincansailor (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a rope tied to the bow and when I launch I tie the rope to the winch of the trailer leaving a lot of slack. When the boat starts to float, I pull forward and get out and beach the boat or tie it to something out of the way.
When I am to put the boat on the trailer I beach it or tie it to something out of the way of the ramp. I back the trailer into the water just far enough that the fenders of the trailer are barely under water. I use the rope to pull and guide the boat onto the trailer. If the wind is blowing very much I will usually have to get in the water to guide the front of the boat between the guides but once it is between them I can pull the rope and get out of there.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 16, 2010)

Froggy said:


> ....... after backing up I used the 15 foot rope I have to let it Off, tied it on the bow, pushed the tin back in the water with my foot, guided it back on the trailer edge, then hooked up the winch and cranked it up. Was pretty easy, the Jon just floats up front, glides right up.



That's exactly how I do it too.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 16, 2010)

I always power load mine. Our courtesy docks are usually 15 to 20 yards minimum away from the ramp.


----------



## free jonboat (Jun 16, 2010)

my friend will take a rope and tie it 2 the bow hook and then tie the other end to the back of the trailer when he is by himself. not a bad idea actually


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jun 17, 2010)

When I'm alone,I use my anchor rope to do the deed.I run the hook-end of the rope through the bow eye,let out enough to reach the front of the tow rig and tie it to front cleat.I then hook it to the saftey loop on the hitch.Back the boat into the water until it floats off the trailer and the rope gets taught.Then pull up "slowly" to unhook the boat and manuever it to shore or the dock.I usually powerload it ,unless I'm on an elect-only then I use the rope to guide it on trailer.


----------



## Froggy (Jun 17, 2010)

I tied a 15 foot rope thru the bow handle, tied trhe other end to my roof rack, floats off I can pull it to the side and tie on dock.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow, I can see the roof rack in the river :shock: 

UHMW on the bunks, get the back roller wet, the rest dry. walk down the diamond plate catwalk I put on 16" x 10'. guide the boat so the keel hits the roller and pop it up onto the bunks. Feet dry and out of the water in ten minutes time.

Jamie


----------



## perchin (Jun 24, 2010)

The lake we mainly use, only has one ramp. Its gravel, no dock, and is a no powerloading zone. There are not too many other options other than to use a rope to get her in then winch it on. I don't ever powerload anyways though, not even when we had the big boat, If I can't get a lil wet, I would of opted for a day away from the water :wink:


----------



## rusty.hook (Jul 22, 2010)

I tie a long rope from my bow eye to the trailer winch stand, and slowly back the trailer into the water. When the boat slides off, I drive out real slow and tie the boat off. When I come in, I have installed side guide-on bunks on my trailer, I just drive boat up and align center of bow with the trailer winch, and drive my boat on the trailer, reach over the bow, hook the hook in the eye and I'm done. I have also extended my lights up and out of the water. No more busted or corrorred bulbs. See pic below. I have not taken the lights off the fenders yet in this pic.


----------



## wis bang (Aug 7, 2010)

My rope is just tied to a front handle on the 1436 and it has a big knot in the end, it fits between the pickup tail light corner and the bumper. The trailer has an eye bolt low on the winch post bit the rope it to big, I'll bet a former owner had a rope w/ a clip for the same purpose...


----------



## Zum (Aug 9, 2010)

Ranchero50 said:


> Wow, I can see the roof rack in the river :shock:
> 
> UHMW on the bunks, get the back roller wet, the rest dry. walk down the diamond plate catwalk I put on 16" x 10'. guide the boat so the keel hits the roller and pop it up onto the bunks. Feet dry and out of the water in ten minutes time.
> 
> Jamie


Think I could push my boat(1652) of the trailer when dry using that UHMW?
Some backwoods "ramps"where I go are pretty bad,not only back wheels in the water but the front also along with 10-15 foot of water in front of the truck....makes for along jump of the hood and always a splashing.Yes I know it's not good on the truck plus the water,just wondering about that UHMW.
Then I have to ask about loading,lets say my bunks are 4"s above water.Think 100 gauge aluminum would be strong enough and not bend/dent,if I just cranked it up with the winch....easily?


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 15, 2010)

Ranchero50 said:


> Wow, I can see the roof rack in the river :shock:
> 
> UHMW on the bunks, get the back roller wet, the rest dry. walk down the diamond plate catwalk I put on 16" x 10'. guide the boat so the keel hits the roller and pop it up onto the bunks. Feet dry and out of the water in ten minutes time.
> 
> Jamie



I'd like to see pictures of this set-up.
I have the UHMW, just need to install it.


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 16, 2010)

I always have a bow rope attached to mine. When launching alone, I make a loop and hook it on the dock somehow. I backup and hit the brakes, sliding the boat off the trailer. It usually takes 2 times to get it all the way off, then I pull up and secure the boat, then park.

Loading is a bit easier now. I just point the bow towards the trailer and power load. I used to think it had to be straignt on the rollers each time, but I was wrong. After messing with trying to get it straignt for about 10-15 minutes one day and people were waiting, I got mad - got out of the boat and went to the bow. Apparantly, the bow only weighs about 100 lbs or so, I can lift it up and center it by man power. So now loading is a lot easier, just pull in, mostly power it to about 12 inches from the bowstop, then 'Will power" the bow onto the center rollers, the rear will settle on the roller sif I am deep enough in. Takes no time at all any more. 

Will


----------



## orion_134 (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know abou the backing up and stopping thing to be sound advise, do that around here and you'd end up sliding down a green ramp. At least the several I've been to in my area.
Jesse


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 16, 2010)

orion_134 said:


> I don't know abou the backing up and stopping thing to be sound advise, do that around here and you'd end up sliding down a green ramp. At least the several I've been to in my area.
> Jesse



Good advice! I forget about those ramps, we used to have them at the coast in Texas. Just put one foot on them and down you went. 

I would recommend checking out new ramps before you launch.  I walk each new location before I launch, I'd hate to put the wife's car in the drink!


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a flaot stlye trailer, in that you have to float the baot on and off.

Unloading is easy, I through my anchor on shore, back in until she floats and then go park the truck. If there are others around I'll tie the boat off before going to park the truck.

Loading is harder. I try to power load, however I only get about 1/2 way up the bunks before all forward progress stops. I walk up the boat, step out onto the tongue reach for the winch cable, hook it up to the boat and try to crank it up by hand. Sometimes I have to climb on the truck bumper and walk to the side of the truck, then jump off all in an effort to keep my feet dry. If I want to get wet, than I can submerge the trailer enough for the trolling motor to get me on the trailer. Jump in the lake, hook the eye strap and pull the truck forward. 

My newest project is keel rollers, new side guides so I can lower my boat as she sits on the trialer. I'd rather power load thatn get wet. Gets cold around here in the spring/fall, nothing worse thatn cold wet feet.


----------

